# General > Sport >  Scot Ads Highland League Fixtures - 4.12.10

## Brizer2k7

Scot Ads Highland League - Saturday, 4 December 2010
######################################

Brora Rangers v Fraserburgh 
Buckie Thistle v Formartine Utd 
Cove Rangers v Rothes 
Deveronvale v Inverurie Locos 
Fort William v Keith 
Huntly v Strathspey Thistle 
Lossiemouth v Forres Mechanics 
Turriff United v Nairn County 
*Wick Academy* v Clachnacuddin 

all 3 p.m kick-offs

----------

